# You pulled a thread asking for PICTURE SUBMISSIONS???



## OwnedBySix (Jun 12, 2006)

Good luck keeping this forum running. You are a bunch of uneducated, non-rescue friendly morons that don't deserve to have a website dedicated to man's best friend. 

I will do what I can on my end to let the public know exactly what kind of forum you run.

One that allows breeders to advertise but won't allow rescues exposure.

God help you.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

OwnedBySix said:


> You are a bunch of uneducated, non-rescue friendly morons .


You missed "vindictive."


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

OwnedBySix said:


> Good luck keeping this forum running.


I recall you saying this the last time you were banned. 5,000 members later, I'll take a gamble and say, Dogforums.com will be just fine.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

This forum provides such a great service to dog owners, with some much great information on feeding, grooming, training, health issues, how to choose a dog, and just a general support group for crazy dog people. I thought I knew a lot about dogs before coming here. I know more now, but know that there's so much more I still don't know. 

It ticks me off that someone would fail to see that simply because the admin had to draw a line in the sand on people listing rescues, and they happened to be on the other side of that line.


----------



## lovezois (May 22, 2007)

This forum will do just fine especially without the type of person you come over as in your opening post OBS. I have come up against your type all too often and it really puts me off donating to rescues if they are run by someone so narrow minded as you appear to be and I think this type of post does rescues more harm than good.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

While the OP definitely needs an attitude adjustment, I myself have wondered about some of the ads that appear at the top of the forum.

It's important to understand that dog forums have paying sponsors (and a forum cannot continue without them) but there are also software-based Google-type ads that appear automatically.

Anyone who actually participates in the forum and reads regularly is not likely to make buying decisions based on those little Google ads.

But threats and insults will not win friends or supporters on this or any forum.


----------

